# Seriendruck mit Publisher: <<nächster Datensatz>>-Funktion vorhanden?



## gamerfunkie (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo,  
ich will einen Seriendruck starten.  
In Ms WORD 2007 gibt es die Funktion <<nächster Datensatz>>, sodass man auf   einer Seite mehrere Datensätze anzeigen/drucken kann.  
Gibt es diese Funktion auch in Publisher 2007? Oder gibt es vielleicht ein Trick?  
Vielen Danke für die Hilfe im Voraus.


----------

